# Mature Students - Costa Del Sol



## schhemz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to know if anyone can help me with this, I am looking for a catering college somewhere in the Costa Del Sol which teach in English, I might be asking a bit too much but I thought I would explor this Avenue before making the dreaded move back to the UK.

Thanks to anyone that can point me in the right direction.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

schhemz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone can help me with this, I am looking for a catering college somewhere in the Costa Del Sol which teach in English, I might be asking a bit too much but I thought I would explor this Avenue before making the dreaded move back to the UK.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can point me in the right direction.


I dont think so!? My friend goes to a college in Málaga but its spanish speaking only??

See if anyone else knows of anywhere? 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the real question please? 
You want to study, you want to teach, you want a food handling certificate? 

Fire away


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are quite a few places that do cookery courses as in a week/ weekend break for British tourists as an activity holiday. I don't think it's really what you're looking for, but if you get in touch with some of them they may be able to offer you smth different or point you in the right direction. Just Google "Cookery courses costa del sol". 
Alternatively, get in touch with British catering colleges and see if they offer anything based in Spain or can recommend a place here - you never know, I think it's worth a try!

PS I agree with Steve, it's not really clear what you want...


----------



## schhemz (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey,

Sorry I did not make it clear, I want something either full time or part time, like a course you would do back in the UK which at the end you would be a qualified chef GNVQ in catering or equivalent

Thanks everyone

Emma


----------

